# Dog For Stud



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Lab/Staffy Cross, 2 years 7 months old, great temprement, very energetic, no health problems, neutured.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL
thats a good one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

What can I say, I'm very bored as everyone seems to be hiding!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

this is true although it is 11.30


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Lab/Staffy Cross, 2 years 7 months old, great temprement, very energetic, no health problems, neutured.
> 
> Anyone interested?


By the way, he better be health tested,


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

im still up and about.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

there is a fiew of us left


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> By the way, he better be health tested,


Not yer but if we get someone who wants to use him we will def be willing to get him tested!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

you will prob have someone who would want to use him sounds like a good prospect !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Not yer but if we get someone who wants to use him we will def be willing to get him tested!


Yes he deffo sound excellent, may i use him with my pitbull cross please? 
she has abit of red nose am staff in her aswell?
pm me, ill give ya my number  hehehe


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes he deffo sound excellent, may i use him with my pitbull cross please?
> she has abit of red nose am staff in her aswell?
> pm me, ill give ya my number  hehehe


OMG thats a bit of a lame chat up line


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> OMG thats a bit of a lame chat up line


HAha i swear to the lord above me i so was not after this sexy mans number 
it all about the breeding...


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

aye its all about breeding!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

SEE told ya tashi  ive pulled pmsl.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> SEE told ya tashi  ive pulled pmsl.


There you go then can I be chief bridesmaid but if he has a neutered dog at stud better check him out first   seeing as how you said you like 'PLUMS'


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> There you go then can I be chief bridesmaid but if he has a neutered dog at stud better check him out first   seeing as how you said you like 'PLUMS'


HAHAHA ill do that laters  ps, ive gone of plums anyways


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> There you go then can I be chief bridesmaid but if he has a neutered dog at stud better check him out first   seeing as how you said you like 'PLUMS'


How rude!?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

i KNOW, thats what i said  terrible isnt it ..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> How rude!?!


And ............................


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

..........that's it! I've lost what's going on now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Want me to remind u ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

yea go on then....


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Like i said...its all in the breeding 

Take it u met the lovely tashi why i took my presents someplace else


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Like i said...its all in the breeding
> 
> Take it u met the lovely tashi why i took my presents someplace else


hey what you mean anything can happen now whole bottle of benylin 2 empty inhalers and half a bottle of wine


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> hey what you mean anything can happen now whole bottle of benylin 2 empty inhalers and half a bottle of wine


HAHA ooooooo ello tashi  see ur as clear headed as always lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHA ooooooo ello tashi  see ur as clear headed as always lol


yep anyone would think Iwas a permanent p****** raly dnt no wt maaaaeeeeeeeeeeeen ooooooooooooops just feeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllll offffffffffffffffff chhhhhhhhhhaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

HAHAHA makes a change from me...btw what was that last bit ? lol.

Do u think we ave scared away my new chosen one?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hey ajshep1984 come back don't run away I don't hurt (alot) do I take it you were born in 1984 just a pup then LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL.

U have scared him clean offline  im heartbroken now...

ps..she hurts me  LOTS.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry got to have them all for myself


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL we shall share...who do u want and we see if we can come to some arrangment.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL we shall share...who do u want and we see if we can come to some arrangment.


Now thats a hard one (ooooooooops)

who have we to chose from


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Not many thats for sure


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

what r u two on? i want some!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> what r u two on? i want some!


and they will give it anyway you can take it


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

do they actually live here too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> what r u two on? i want some!


Hes backkkkkkkk tashi hes back, see he lurv meh..he really lurvv meh


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL we shall share...who do u want and we see if we can come to some arrangment.


i am only gone 5min,then she replaces me


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am only gone 5min,then she replaces me


Ill never replace ya my lovley 

now then aj..about this breeding larky.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hes backkkkkkkk tashi hes back, see he lurv meh..he really lurvv meh


you could be wrong could be me hes after my medication


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

yep, how do u like to do it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Firstly ild like to make sure all health test are done propley and your in top shape..coz u must be able to handle 2 or more because we share 

Aint that right tashi


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> yep, how do u like to do it?


on a mat in the kitchen


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Firstly ild like to make sure all health test are done propley and your in top shape..coz u must be able to handle 2 or more because we share
> 
> Aint that right tashi


yep and I ride horses


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

PMFSL thats the way to pull em girl haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds like ur both good prospects! i'll hav to see wot else is offered b4 rushing into anything


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi and eolabeo you have shocked me,, your both disgusting,, wouldnt catch me saying things like that to the lad,!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> sounds like ur both good prospects! i'll hav to see wot else is offered b4 rushing into anything


don't rush dont like rush


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Yer dont take to long please...others await me.


lol collie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> tashi and eolabeo you have shocked me,, your both disgusting,, wouldnt catch me saying things like that to the lad,!!!!!!!


only cos you haven't been invited -

do you wanna play too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dirty mares lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

i give up


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> dirty mares lol


stallion run away again though


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Yip he's bulted good and proper.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you scared him lol I would never do such a thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL nor me tho, Coz im so good and kind and most of all..SANE


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well you two really messed that up,,,, where is he,, vanished, you come on to strong,, calm it down girls,,,,,,goooooooo slowwwwwwwww,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

OK then ill go sllllooowwwww.

Do ya think he likes slow?

If my brains anything to go by he will be alrite with me lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

hey mine aint much better tonight better not meet me on a good day then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I just give him some good rep anyhow


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL thats very kind of ya


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL thats very kind of ya


I know gpomg tp jav that was supposed to read going to have another coughing fit - but it hit first


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LMAO have some more benalin and a puff of ya puffa u will feel top shape be4 ya know it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO have some more benalin and a puff of ya puffa u will feel top shape be4 ya know it


just hit the floor got up to see to the dogs and fell over LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL i suppirsed ya aint broke a bone yet woman


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i suppirsed ya aint broke a bone yet woman


Broken many in my time including elbow, 4 times - 2 fingers god knows how many times - foot bone still broken - little finger and knuckle once - vertebrae 2 of once.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG are you serious?
I ve broke nothing and i can tell ya ive fell a good few times haha.

Is all them broken bones thro falling off ya chair? haha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tashi said:


> Broken many in my time including elbow, 4 times - 2 fingers god knows how many times - foot bone still broken - little finger and knuckle once - vertebrae 2 of once.


elbow little finger and knuckle and vertebrae falling off a horse

elbow turning over in bed

elbow falling out of a tree

elbow turning over in bed

fingers falling over and dog pulling

fingers trying to rescue the kids out of a tent that had been taken away in the wind

fingers putting them where i shouldn't

and now sitting here with a nose bleed


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Holy s**t girlfreind 
watcha gawn and done to ya conk? fell on computor screen? lol

Ild very much like to know where ya finger was put where it should'nt...actually nvm forget that one pmsl.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Holy s**t girlfreind
> watcha gawn and done to ya conk? fell on computor screen? lol
> 
> Ild very much like to know where ya finger was put where it should'nt...actually nvm forget that one pmsl.


only got a little conk honest


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL if its anything like mine then u got an aboriginy conk.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep can vouch for that Tashi has a small nose


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Bless her lil button nose awww, Why is it bleeding?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep can vouch for that Tashi has a small nose


but a big mouth


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> but a big mouth


Hehehe big mouths have their advantages


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Bless her lil button nose awww, Why is it bleeding?


stopped again now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hehehe big mouths have their advantages


sure do hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes lots of food consumption


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

PMSL vix u always come to the rescue  and set things back on the level


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL vix u always come to the rescue  and set things back on the level


you trying to say you need rescueing from me huh huh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL well I am an upstanding member of the comunity, problem is its care in the comunity


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> LOL well I am an upstanding member of the comunity, problem is its care in the comunity


and don't we need it here LOL too many aunt sally's here


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL noooo honey bunch noooo  
I mean like when we kinda get carried away with things hehehe.

Then we see vix pop up like a lil angel and say something good and normal lol.

not saying we are not normal mind u lol..coz we are,, right?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL noooo honey bunch noooo
> I mean like when we kinda get carried away with things hehehe.
> 
> Then we see vix pop up like a lil angel and say something good and normal lol.
> ...


course we are (not)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what me normal I'm offended


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL no ur not normal..i mean u are but your not...of f it,
were all divvy .


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm .................................


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Not Normal like the rest of us. hehehe..But i blame u lot for my unstableness


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

almost every one has stopped talking on the forum just pming.........I'm bored  lol so taking myself off to bed get some shut eye


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Not Normal like the rest of us. hehehe..But i blame u lot for my unstableness


if you saw the photo I have of vixie you would know she was not normal LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I look demented  lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

pmsl, u aint seen what mugs i pull in pictures...sometimes i look like ive had a stroke of some sort


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats what I look like in that pic and like I have been run over by a bus LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

LMAO i know the feeling, i honestly do not take good pics, i look so done in, if i took one this very minute u would think the dead have come back to life


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL the pic you posted b4 was really good you looked lovely in it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


>


great pic  but quick subject change lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO great picture tashi, ur girls look all profesional..Exellent picture 
Them dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Which one of ur girls is babytashi?
The one on the right looks more like you tashi


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

show you the mad side of us now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats a great pic Tashi your girls are beautiful, you look like you are having a great time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Which one of ur girls is babytashi?
> The one on the right looks more like you tashi


babytashi in peach but tich is my double


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> thats a great pic Tashi your girls are beautiful, you look like you are having a great time


thanks that is babytashi stood above me the two girls sat on my lap are one from Canada and one from the US


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

OOOO another great picture, yes ur girls are all pretty young ladys.
u must be proud


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

funny thing is... i was gonna say the one above ya looked like u lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> OOOO another great picture, yes ur girls are all pretty young ladys.
> u must be proud


I am very proud of the girls they have won the overall handling in Jersey for the last 3 years


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> babytashi in peach but tich is my double


I recognised her right away


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh tashi thats a briliant picture.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh tashi thats a briliant picture.


That was one of the dogs I handled in the States her name was Shimmi


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

another great picture there Tashi


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> another great picture there Tashi


thanks they be going now LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww no fair lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwww no fair lol


let em think they will wonder what we been up to tonight


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, good point lol good night and Nos da


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

So whos up for some breeding then?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> So whos up for some breeding then?


depends what your looking for,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> So whos up for some breeding then?


you dont want this back yard breeder girls  hes follicly challanged


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> So whos up for some breeding then?


Oh finally...weve been waiting ages, Where did ya go? for ya health checks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

yea health checks are done, all's ok! what are u looking for colliemerles? are we on the same wavelength?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh charming...Hes left meh for collie...



*walks away slowly*










looks back abit 












looks back abit more.....





GONE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

awwww, theres plenty to go around!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Oh charming...Hes left meh for collie...
> 
> *walks away slowly*
> 
> ...


Stop looking back divi


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Hehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never look back dont give them the satisfaction LOL let them come a running LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats it vixy...im doing nomore chasing after these men again...they can come for me..  im leaving this post...FOREVERRRR


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, they will come back tail between their legs dont you worry


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Then i woulda made em beg  
Its not like i can give em a swift kik in the *area* coz theve been neutered


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they still have their little tinkler to kick lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

If we can find it that is


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> yea health checks are done, all's ok! what are u looking for colliemerles? are we on the same wavelength?


i think eolabeo is in the front of the que,,if she says your any good, give me a shout and we can arrange something,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i think eolabeo is in the front of the que,,if she says your any good, give me a shout and we can arrange something,,,,


thats not what you was telling all us collie  you said you would love to do some backyard breeding with this young man and you dont mind at all that hes follicley challanged ether!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> thats not what you was telling all us collie  you said you would love to do some backyard breeding with this young man whos follicley challanged !


garry, i will not jump the que,, when eolabeo has finished with him,,,, i will ask her opinion,,if any good, like 8 outa 10, maybe i will enquire,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

OK ill let u know


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> garry, i will not jump the que,, when eolabeo has finished with him,,,, i will ask her opinion,,if any good, like 8 outa 10, maybe i will enquire,,,,,


my god ,god help that poor bastid


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't want him now, hes all urs collie ..i only run around for so long be4 i give up and look elsewhere .


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Don't want him now, hes all urs collie ..i only run around for so long be4 i give up and look elsewhere .


 and my word the girls don some looking


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

garryd said:


> and my word the girls don some looking


LOL ... shullup u


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

oi tho, ive only looked once


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

aw wot a let down, didn't see u doing to much running around! shall we jus get down to business then?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

thought i was first in the queue


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

tashi said:


> thought i was first in the queue


go get him julie ,hes just your stamp


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> aw wot a let down, didn't see u doing to much running around! shall we jus get down to business then?


ooooooooooooooooooooooo lol.

tashi is first by the looks lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> go get him julie ,hes just your stamp


garry the army photo is now on a thread as promised


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like poor Milo isn't gonna get to sow his seeds then! Too many timewasters here!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Looks like poor Milo isn't gonna get to sow his seeds then! Too many timewasters here!


tahsi is first in line,, eolabeo has backed out,, not sure who else is in the que,


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> tahsi is first in line,, eolabeo has backed out,, not sure who else is in the que,


good and proper


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> tahsi is first in line,, eolabeo has backed out,, not sure who else is in the que,


not with b*oody Milo I aint I got standards you know


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> not with b*oody Milo I aint I got standards you know


PMFSL


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> PMFSL


Can't believe I've still no takers!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ooh i'll use him if you lower the price to £20 on my lab bitch of 14 years with bad hips and aggression towards young male children. she is spayed after getting pyo so they would make a lovely pair, what do you think?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hey actualy do you want me to make a 'fake' ad for a stud dog similar to yours on a website and see what happens? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

minnie said:


> hey actualy do you want me to make a 'fake' ad for a stud dog similar to yours on a website and see what happens? lol


PMSL, that sounds like _good_ idea!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i think i will actualy, on epupz do you think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

minnie said:


> i think i will actualy, on epupz do you think?


Give me the link when you've done it!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ok what should it be do you think, a labradoodle or a patterjack? maybe a pitterdale?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

minnie said:


> ok what should it be do you think, a labradoodle or a patterjack? maybe a pitterdale?


It's got to be a jackshit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's got to be a jackshit.


pmsl...

i dare ya to do a jackshit minnie lmao.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

a shitterpat it is then 
nah it better be reasonable or it'll get deleted streight away lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

What about SharpPin?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ok epups security is too tight for me to get in to to do this but this was my profile on there lol
Puppies for sale in the UK for free, Find a breeder and buy a puppy, sell puppies


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Yes he deffo sound excellent, may i use him with my pitbull cross please?
> she has abit of red nose am staff in her aswell?
> pm me, ill give ya my number  hehehe


lmao hahahhaa


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

anyone got any other websites i could invade lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

how bout vista street or gum tree


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

wiccan said:


> how bout vista street or gum tree


u mean viva street lol 

shame ya couldnt do it on e.pupz...thats wher most peeps look aint it


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

mm it is, is gumtree a website for dogs??? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

minnie said:


> mm it is, is gumtree a website for dogs??? lol


Well their is a dog bit on ther but its all mixed and pedigree dogs on the same page...theres no page for eitha separatly 

so i spose ur add will blend in nicely and wont get noticed as much as it woulda done on epupz


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

poopers i'll have a go though still under quentin cooper?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

minnie said:


> poopers i'll have a go though still under quentin cooper?


lol thats a name to rememba hehe


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

deffo, maybe next time i join a forum theyll think i'm a man lol


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello is your dog still available?

He sounds just like what i am looking for 

Is he fussy though as im looking for a mate for my cat so i can start a new breed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Hello is your dog still available?
> 
> He sounds just like what i am looking for
> 
> Is he fussy though as im looking for a mate for my cat so i can start a new breed.


LOL! Now that's one mating I'd like to be present at!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Is he fussy though as im looking for a mate for my cat so i can start a new breed.


God no, he'll shag owt!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Wohoo,looks like we got a deal then  as long as yours has got at least one nad,we're in business


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Hello is your dog still available?
> 
> He sounds just like what i am looking for
> 
> Is he fussy though as im looking for a mate for my cat so i can start a new breed.


How low can he Go


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll buy a pup for £1000 if you decide to carry out the mating or would it be a kit?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

minnie said:


> i'll buy a pup for £1000 if you decide to carry out the mating or would it be a kit?


ill top that wiv 1200 coz i really want one of these designer breeds


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Wohoo,looks like we got a deal then  as long as yours has got at least one nad,we're in business


Nads? What are those? 

We just need to think of a fancy name and pluck a random number out the air for a price and we're sorted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

i know i know.. we cristen them...LABKITS 

£1200 sound ok??? depending on color mind u.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i know i know.. we cristen them...LABKITS
> 
> £1200 sound ok??? depending on color mind u.


Well I dunno, Milo has about 3-4 breeds in him, we'll say 4, so £500 for a ped dog X4 = £2000 then we need to add the value of the cat!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well I dunno, Milo has about 3-4 breeds in him, we'll say 4, so £500 for a ped dog X4 = £2000 then we need to add the value of the cat!


Good point... hmmmm i hope the cat i pedigree coz that will knock the price up quite abit  omg us lot will rake it in


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Well my cats a fancy persian X mog so at least two pedigrees there  
Doesnt matter about the size difference..i got a yellow pages  if thats not big enough im sure we can put some books there.

Wohoo i can hear the pounds now £££


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Dennyboy said:


> Well my cats a fancy persian X mog so at least two pedigrees there
> Doesnt matter about the size difference..i got a yellow pages  if thats not big enough im sure we can put some books there.
> 
> Wohoo i can hear the pounds now £££


i got some step up syou can use lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Well my cats a fancy persian X mog so at least two pedigrees there
> Doesnt matter about the size difference..i got a yellow pages  if thats not big enough im sure we can put some books there.
> 
> Wohoo i can hear the pounds now £££





carol said:


> i got some step up syou can use lol


pmsl 

one of the 2 will be fine....if the worse comes to the worst then we can always lift him up.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i think i told you my yellow pages story LOL

well i'll pay £5000 tops ok?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

minnie said:


> i think i told you my yellow pages story LOL
> 
> well i'll pay £5000 tops ok?


Deal...thats each btw  bargain init


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Deal...thats each btw  bargain init


i'll have 6 lol lol lol as long as they fly as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

carol said:


> i'll have 6 lol lol lol as long as they fly as well


well they mite fly, the last litta flew so u never know, these mite aswell...actually im garanteeing they fly  if they dont then bring them back 

*PACKS BAG QUICK SMARTISH*


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> well they mite fly, the last litta flew so u never know, these mite aswell...actually im garanteeing they fly  if they dont then bring them back
> 
> *PACKS BAG QUICK SMARTISH*


do you need a catapult to help them learn how??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

carol said:


> do you need a catapult to help them learn how??????


LMAO..

nope their wings will grow natrually.. i think


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO..
> 
> nope their wings will grow natrually.. i think


lol lol night night all im off


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

carol said:


> lol lol night night all im off


hehe g nite carol  cya again me dearz  i want that 5 grand by tomoe if poss...ill put one by for u and i wont even house check ya home , hows that sound girlfreind?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, now you lot have got me jealous. I want one - and I'll pay top dollar cos I want to breed it with one of the bergies - if you are charging 5 grand, I should be able to almost double that adding a bergie cross in! I can hear the happy ker-ching of the cash register even as I type ...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Ok, now you lot have got me jealous. I want one - and I'll pay top dollar cos I want to breed it with one of the bergies - if you are charging 5 grand, I should be able to almost double that adding a bergie cross in! I can hear the happy ker-ching of the cash register even as I type ...........


wanna go into partnership  ??? £££££££££££££££


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hell yes! We'll cross in a bully as well - fabulous! 

How much can we charge now d'you reckon?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Well Milo should be in heat next week so we are in business!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well Milo should be in heat next week so we are in business!


Whoo hoo! ker-ching ker-ching ker-ching!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ooh we could add fell blood too, another rare breed on the list.... $$$


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

omg this dog is gonna be worth thousands i tell ya...he will be a dog of many abilitys ya know  

god talk about rake it in or wat...we can start next week to woohhhooo.


cant wait


----------

